# Beauty Tips and Tricks



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Hay Guuuuurl! Tell me your best beauty tip or trick.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll start: A few years ago I started using olive oil as makeup remover and have never looked back since. It's all natural, very cheap, works great.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

My makeup philosophy is really just enough so it looks like you're not wearing any, but some things I do:

ELF lip exfoliator followed by vitamin e oil makes my lips baby soft.
Shea cream body butter.
Pink lipstick under the eyes before concealer to help hide dark circles since I have pale skin an cool undertones.
My clarisonic and chi are worth the money I paid for them.
Dead sea night face cream and day moisturizer with sun block.
And olive oil is the best eye makeup remover.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Sometimes other girls compliment me on how nice my skin looks and they ask me what type of moisturizer I use. My answer is that I don't use moisturizer, I just drink a lot of water, eat healthy and exercise lol. So that would probably be my best beauty tip that I can offer. Your outside reflects your inside. But if I did use a moisturizer, it would probably be something like jojoba oil since it's supposedly the closest thing to the oil that your skin naturally produces.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I often get complimented for my clear complexion - i don't use any face wash besides water and I rarely use moisturizer , but I do drink 7-10 glass of water a day and I walk/ hike / practice martial arts  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah yeah okay, you humble braggers. xD For those who cannot stay beautiful with just good nutrition, diet, and water intake! What secrets can you give us?


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

my best beauty tip. Mane and Tail shampoo. and i have used the best of shampoos, Mane and Tail is on par or even better than the best. also i and lots of other people swear it reduces hair fall out. it's not vegan though, there is hydrolyzed collagen in it.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Btw -- male-identified people are also welcome to share beauty tips here, if they have any!


----------



## princesstealeaf (Apr 29, 2017)

i like to mix lemon juice and baking soda, gently wash my face with it, and then put a thin wash of it on any area of my face (usually i just leave it on my nose) as a mask until dry before rinsing it off. a friend of mine mentioned that baking soda is drying, but i've found that doing this and then moisturizing afterwards leaves my skin feeling soo amazing. so soft it's insane (-: just not too often because the lemon juice is acidic, and the baking soda is an exfoliant ! and of course i swear by toothpaste overnight or tea tree oil for blemishes :happy: shea moisture has great hair products, too !


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

a paper beg over the head and a bottle of jack
works wonders


----------



## douleur (Mar 12, 2017)

princesstealeaf said:


> i like to mix lemon juice and baking soda, gently wash my face with it, and then put a thin wash of it on any area of my face (usually i just leave it on my nose) as a mask until dry before rinsing it off. a friend of mine mentioned that baking soda is drying, but i've found that doing this and then moisturizing afterwards leaves my skin feeling soo amazing. so soft it's insane (-: just not too often because the lemon juice is acidic, and the baking soda is an exfoliant ! and of course i swear by toothpaste overnight or tea tree oil for blemishes :happy: shea moisture has great hair products, too !


Your friend was right! I am not a specialist but baking soda is super harsh on the face and that lemon juice :shocked: It may work wonders now (you probably have oily skin) but it is bad in the long run. Baking soda is terrible for exfoliating your face since it has uneven edges which could leave microcuts on your skin leaving it prone to bacteria and inflammation. For a gentle exfoliant I suggest using oatmeal it is soft and nourishing for te skin


----------



## princesstealeaf (Apr 29, 2017)

douleur said:


> Your friend was right! I am not a specialist but baking soda is super harsh on the face and that lemon juice :shocked: It may work wonders now (you probably have oily skin) but it is bad in the long run. Baking soda is terrible for exfoliating your face since it has uneven edges which could leave microcuts on your skin leaving it prone to bacteria and inflammation. For a gentle exfoliant I suggest using oatmeal it is soft and nourishing for te skin


ack !! jeez )-: usually i trust sites like livestrong to give me legit info but i'm glad you mentioned that, because i've heard about lemon/ baking soda so many times but somehow have never been told that bit :shocked: i actually don't have oily skin at all, just really stubborn pores on my nose. but i'm reading around now and apparently pineapple juice and plain unsweetened yogurt may be used instead, or honey and turmeric. 

when you use oatmeal, do you crush or grind it up a bit first ? i think i'll try that (-:


----------



## douleur (Mar 12, 2017)

princesstealeaf said:


> ack !! jeez )-: usually i trust sites like livestrong to give me legit info but i'm glad you mentioned that, because i've heard about lemon/ baking soda so many times but somehow have never been told that bit :shocked: i actually don't have oily skin at all, just really stubborn pores on my nose. but i'm reading around now and apparently pineapple juice and plain unsweetened yogurt may be used instead, or honey and turmeric.
> 
> when you use oatmeal, do you crush or grind it up a bit first ? i think i'll try that (-:


To be honest I have never exfoliated using oatmeal but I have heard that it is the best option for all skin types so thats why I suggested it. People who use it usually prefer fine oat flakes as they need little or no crushing. I rarely exfoliate my face but when I do it I use finely grinded coffee and I am very gentle with it. Coffee is okay because it doesn't have a crystalline structure unlike baking soda and sugar which are very popular exfoliants. As for yogurt I have heard great things about its benefits but it may also bleach your skin a bit so don't use it frequently. I see baking soda being promoted everywhere on youtube and beauty bloggs while it is probably the worst thing to put on your face so you should always rely on your research. Honey is amazing and if you have some free time you can find great face masks with turmeric and honey used by young Indian beauties)


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

For face washing - run your tap so it's on the hot side of warm (nothing that would feel very hot on your hands, but enough to steam)... then cup the water and hold it to your face over the sink. Basically, steam your pores. For at least a full minute. 
THEN use your face wash. 
Rinse with warm water at first, but end on cold water for longer than you would normally rinse your face. 

Steaming opens up the pores, letting your face wash penetrate - even really gentle ones like the Punch organic cleanser that I use. Rinsing with warm water makes sure it rinses out well. 
The long cold extra rinse helps your pores start closing up again.


This is THE thing that cleared up my stubborn blackheads and increasingly wide pores. I make sure to wash this thoroughly at least 3 times a week even though it takes a lot longer... then I moisturize with the Punch organic night cream. 

I learned about it from buying Biore warming cleanser, which features a chemical reaction to warm on contact.
After I read the amazon reviews, I learned from those ladies that using the steam trick with any cleanser works just as well... and by using a gentle cleansers instead of the Biore formula, it's a lot more gentle on your skin. I found that to be true.



Also, my other recommendation is eyebrow maintenance. This may be a very basic one, but a lot of girls miss it. It's really worth it to pay attention to proper, regular, upkeep of your eyebrows. It can accentuate the whole look of your face.
It's easier to have them waxed at a salon, but if you're relying on that they probably get messy inbetween, and it's expensive to keep up with. It's better to learn to pluck your own.
But before you ever pluck, especially if you're inexperienced at it... take a while to get a good idea in mind of what you want your result to be.
Then look at your brows in the mirror, and try to see how you're going to accomplish a similar result with the brows you actually have. Don't overdo it!

For me, I mostly clean up heavily underneath, since mine come in thick... and then there are a few key points that I keep up on to maintain the shape. I make sure the start point at the corner of my eyes begins above the actual corner instead of further in... go up a little from underneath in the center of my brow to form a better arch... and lastly keep the tail end of my brows from venturing too far away towards my temples.

NO thinning your actual remaining brow! And PLEASE do not wax the things and then draw some in, that never ever looks good!

That's all I've got for now


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

My skincare mostly consists of Korean and Japanese cosmetics since those products seem to be the most compatible with my skin. For my beauty routine, I follow the Korean 10 step routine.* Admittedly it can be a bit pricey and time consuming, but so far, it has done wonders for my skin.

*I don't exfoliate everytime I do the second cleanse (but hey maybe I should try it but it seems overkill). I do exfoliate twice a week though. I don't always do the sheet mask cuz ain't nobody got time for that. I also use retinoids which helps smooth out my acne scars a bit. SPF is a must. Every other night, I put on an overnight mask en lieu of night cream and serums. About once a month to once every two months, I get a chemical peel or a facial. lol my beauty routine is a bit expensive but it has helped smooth out my acne scars which have bothered me for a long time.


----------



## Ofifi (Mar 3, 2017)

Even though I drink lots of water, have a healthy diet and excercise constantly my hair looks a little bit dry. I blowdry my hair and style it with hair wax/clay, but my hair's dryness started long ago before I started doing this, so I know that is not what is causing my hair to look dead. I've used shine-increasing shampoo and conditioner in the past, but they didn't seem to work. Any tips?


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Ofifi said:


> Even though I drink lots of water, have a healthy diet and excercise constantly my hair looks a little bit dry. I blowdry my hair and style it with hair wax/clay, but my hair's dryness started long ago before I started doing this, so I know that is not what is causing my hair to look dead. I've used shine-increasing shampoo and conditioner in the past, but they didn't seem to work. Any tips?


Have you tried argon oil or coconut oil (I prefer argon)? My hair is naturally frizzy and curly, so after I shower and towel dry my hair, I put some argon oil in my hair.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Fiber lashes. The fibers add length and volume, and you lock them in with a separate mascara. They come off easily with eye make-up remover.

And herbal cleanses. Nature's Secret is my favorite.


----------



## Little Lady (May 12, 2017)

Drink lots of water.
Get at least 8 hours of sleep each night.
Remove all of your makeup every night; do the double cleanse method. Google it if you don't know what it is.

I would recommend buying a high end foundation over a drugstore one - you will honestly see the difference but do your research as you need to know your skin type, what kind of coverage you want, and what kind of finish you want. e.g. Buying a liquid foundation formulated for dry skin with a dewy finish is going to be disastrous if you have oily skin.

Always apply lip balm before applying liquid lipsticks if you don't want your lips to look like a crusty butt hole. 

*Get colour matched!* There's nothing worse than seeing somebody with the wrong shade of foundation on, and because they want to look more tanned. We can see if your face matches the rest of your body. Always blend your foundation past your jaw line and towards your neck, as well. 

Less is more. Seriously. Also, if you take good care of your skin then you won't need to spend as much time, effort, or money on makeup.


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Vinniebob said:


> a paper beg over the head and a bottle of jack
> works wonders


This never works for me. I always tear my bag trying to get her to drink the Jack and even when I do manage to get her drunk, she still won't sleep with me...


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Hemmoroid Cream for puffy eyes (if you have that issue at all ever from lack of sleep etc-obviously sleep is recommended). Witch Hazel is the main ingredient in Hemmoroid Cream so I just buy a bottle of that as well as hemmoroid liquid pads, put the cream on at night, I dump the witch hazel bottle into the bottle with pads to concentrate it more and run that across my face. 

I use hot water without product to rince at night 
And I always use cold water in the morning or in prep of getting ready

Cucumbers are awesome too

Coconut Oil from the grocery aisle. Run it under the hot faucet to melt a bit. Make sure your pores are closed tho from cool water previous. This can also be used on the ends of hair as conditioner. And as a general body lotion. 

I run ice across my face or wear those cool masks. 

Tooth paste or baking soda for any blemishes. 

Like already mentioned water and exercise go a long way. 

But yeah be sure you are not using too much product on your face and hair ladies you will regret it when you're older.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Skip makeup products such as powder and foundation. Not only does it clog your pores, but the makeup pads (unless they're replaced daily) carry lots of bacteria. Not only will the stench stank up your face, just applying the pads onto your skin itself throws the epidermal cells out of whack. 

Message your face with the back of your hands as opposed to the other way around, avoiding oil accumulation and pore build-up.

Wash with mild soap, and treat your skin with rose water! Focus internally first through nutrition. 

Great nutrition = Great complexion! Green veggies = more cytoplasm, more bounce to your skin and alkaline pH.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Rosemary and ginseng scalp and hair tonic for thinning hair. I swear it is working so good. I read about it in a book called Gorgeously Green. (I think.) My hair has been falling out due to some meds I've been taking, like extremely and it is definitely growing back in and I've only been using it for like a couple weeks every time after i shower. It's basically just rosemary herb and ginseng tea. (I actually used crushed ginseng tablets from the Dollar Tree, but I'm assuming the tea would be just as efficient. I put it in a old bay rum bottle that I had laying around and just shake it on, but the book recommends putting it in a spray bottle.


----------



## Short Cake Cake (Jan 13, 2017)

I use coconut oil for makeup remover, idk I just like it more than olive oil. Basically always remove makeup.
Sunscreen, the suns rays are the # 1 reason for signs of aging.
Drink lots of water and moisturizer. I like mango butter for my body.
I am originally from Japan so I'm really into skincare, I double cleanse legit the best thing I have done. 
Essential oils are also my jam, holistic care is so lovely.
Lastly I eat healthy 85% of the time, no commercial fast food (i.e. McDonald's).


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

MsBrightside said:


> Rosemary and ginseng scalp and hair tonic for thinning hair. I swear it is working so good. I read about it in a book called Gorgeously Green. (I think.) My hair has been falling out due to some meds I've been taking, like extremely and it is definitely growing back in and I've only been using it for like a couple weeks every time after i shower. It's basically just rosemary herb and ginseng tea. (I actually used crushed ginseng tablets from the Dollar Tree, but I'm assuming the tea would be just as efficient. I put it in a old bay rum bottle that I had laying around and just shake it on, but the book recommends putting it in a spray bottle.


actually i remember now it was from a womans world magazine


----------



## Selena Grey (Jul 21, 2016)

I make banana masks with Vitamin E and oatmeal twice a week to make my skin soft and hydrated. Every day I use tea tree oil for a spot treatment and every month I make Isolaz treatment in spam for deep face cleaning. This theatment helps me to reduce pore size and get rid of acnes. All these remedies give great results, my skin is glowing.


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

- If you haven't done so already, establish a skincare and oral care regime. 
- Drink lots of water. 3 liters a day is the minimum of what you should be drinking. So if you exercise too, you'll have to drink more.
- Always remove your makeup before going to bed. 
- Lots of sleep (I'm still trying to get a good routine)
- Use physical sunscreen. The sunscreen in your foundation isn't enough so aim for SPF 45+ with/ PA++ (or higher)
- Using a silk eye mask when you go to bed may help prevent wrinkles. I also use one of those gel masks and keep it in my fridge. So when I wake up it'll help with any puffiness.
- Start using a vitamin-c serum at 18. It'll brighten your skin and fights free radicals.
- Use a good moisturizer. 
- Read the ingredients on your skincare/cosmetic products and understand how they work. Stephanie Nicole on YouTube is a trusted source I've found. She does lots of research and explains things very well. 
- EXERCISE. This is so important for you, if you aren't doing it then get on it.
- Watch out for Fragrance in your products. 
- Use butter instead of oil when cooking. Some oils can be carcinogenic like vegetable oil. Plus butter tastes better.
- Eat lots of fruits and vegetables.
-If you have dry skin, don't use a kabuki brush when applying your foundation. Instead, use a beauty blender or sponge.
- Try not to eat too close to bedtime or past 7:30pm. 

Hope this was helpful. I have many more but this is a good place to start.


----------



## jokalyn (Feb 17, 2021)

Olive oil. Works for everything


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

To not go overboard with the make up and fake tan if you use it, to avoid looking orange and to exfoliate, gently scrup before applying and to use a bit moisture cream in dry aereas. If anyone know one that does not make them look orange I'd really appreciate tips. I don't keep my nails too long (usually short) because I think it looks better and long nails is just not worth it. If I get bored with my haircut I often use hair extentions. They come in so many colors and sizes, and you can just clip them in and out when ever you want.
When it comes to your teeth you can ask your dentist for a deep cleaning if you don't want to bleach your teeth or but plates/bridges on them for them to appear whiter, is not the same whiteness but it is more natural, better for your teeth and cheaper too.
Evenough sleep works wonders.
I think you usually have to feel good to look god. Eating right being psychologically healthy and genuinly happy (which I think is undervalued) and exersizing also helps. It feels so good to be totally relaxed 😊
For a long time I stuck to the same make up not realising what great alternatives was out there waiting for me so I find it important yo check different options. I can mention great mascara (not masacra lol) brushes that makes your lashes look longer, souffle-like foundation and perfumes that smell like heaven.
I am also a fan of the season color system where every person is supposed to have at least one season each of colors that they fall in to.
🌾🌞🌺🍁🏔⛄❄🌿🦋🐣


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Bought a lip plumper that works and learned how to properly contour and paint my lips. It made a lot of difference in my overall look.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

mia-me said:


> Bought a lip plumper that works and learned how to properly contour and paint my lips. It made a lot of difference in my overall look.


How long does it last, and does it hurt?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Electra said:


> How long does it last, and does it hurt?


Around a day and no, it doesn't hurt but there was a mild tingling when I first tried it which might have been my imagination since I don't feel it anymore.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

mia-me said:


> Around a day and no, it doesn't hurt but there was a mild tingling when I first tried it which might have been my imagination since I don't feel it anymore.


I must get my self one of those too 🙂


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Electra said:


> I must get my self one of those too 🙂


Just be careful since most don't work. Google around for which ones work and why they work eg. Active ingredient percentage.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

mia-me said:


> Just be careful since most don't work. Google around for which ones work and why they work eg. Active ingredient percentage.


Thanks for the tip👌 I will remember that 😉


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

*Skincare*:

Gentle, non-fragranced products only. If you have _*dry*_ skin, use richer creams and cream cleansers. If you have _*combo-oily *_skin, gels. _*Normal*_ skin, anything you want, you lucky person.
_*Wash face *_at night. Double cleanse if you wore sunscreen or makeup. Oil cleanse first, then your face wash. This is followed by your serums/active ingredients if using any, then moisturiser. In the morning, there’s no need to wash again, just rinse with water then the rest of your routine. 
Anti-ageing: *sunscreen* is your best friend. All year round if you really want to prevent those wrinkles. 
_*Tretinoin*_: tons of studies proving its anti-ageing affects and anti-acne! I use this nightly. Retinoids and retinols in general are amazing, but can be drying. Prescription needed. _*Adapalene/Differin*_ is an alternative but the studies mostly point to anti-acne effects. Not enough on anti-ageing but this is a milder alternative that’s easily available.
_*Eye creams*_ don’t work. If your dark circles are that bad, chances are they’re genetic. Don’t waste money on eye cream. You’re better off using something like _*caffeine*_ serum if you have puffy bags then moisturising with your usual face moisturiser.
Don’t use manual/physical *exfoliators* (ie those beaded stuff like St Ive’s). You’re cutting your skin and taking the risk of scarring every time. They’re too harsh and uneven. Chemical exfoliators like AHA or BHA is what you need.
_*Occlusives*_ like petroleum jelly are often misused. They’re meant to be toppers or sealants. You moisturise first THEN apply this on top to seal that moisture. It’s too often that people use it on top of nothing. That’s good too but it’s not as efficient as actually sealing in moisture.
If you’re using *Hyaluronic acid *serum, put it on top of damp skin. HA adheres to water and retains it. Putting it on top of dry skin isn’t as effective.
_*Oil*_ as makeup remover > literally anything else. More effective, cheaper, gentler.

*Some very good skincare brands: *Cerave, La Roche Posay, Curel, Hada Labo, Pyunkang Yul, Vanicream, etc. You get the gist. Gentle, unfragranced (as much as possible).


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I take on more of a long term approach, these are merely my ideas not for everyone at all, or even anyone!!!

Wash your face with cold water
Eat salmon everyday (not for everyone)!!!
Exfoliate twice a day
Avoid processing your hair or using much heat on it
When you can let your conditioner sit for 1-2 hours before rising in out. I do this on the weekend only for obvious reasons
Eat a good amount of fat and balanced meals so your skin and hair will grow lush
Use sunblock and wear a hat constantly when outside the house
Don't tan
Keep your brows thicker and nicely shaped, they frame your whole face
Tint your car windows as much as you legally can so you don't get sunspots on one side of your body
Don't eat fried foods or your face will retain salt and be puffy
Drink LOTS of water
Whenever possible go natural (no eyelash extensions, or nails, as it will backfire, if possible cultivate a natural look)
Avoid botox that will atrophy your muscles in the longterm making you look worse off in 10+ years
Don't smoke or barely drink


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

ESFJMouse said:


> I take on more of a long term approach, these are merely my ideas not for everyone at all, or even anyone!!!
> 
> Wash your face with cold water
> Eat salmon everyday (not for everyone)!!!
> ...


+ a genuine Smile. Or a smirk. Or whatever doesn't look bad on your face.
That makes anyone more beautiful!


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

impulsenine said:


> + a genuine Smile. Or a smirk. Or whatever doesn't look bad on your face.
> That makes anyone more beautiful!


Yes, and I love your new profile pic!!!


----------



## mamaliga (Oct 10, 2020)

When it comes to my face, I'm not playing at all. I want to look as young as possible when I'm older, so I've decided to invest in some quality creams. And the same goes for makeup or a makeup removal. I've seen some from pleasingcare.com and I've placed an order. It's never okay to be cheap when it comes to any kind of oil or cream that you're going to put on your face. It might not make a difference now, but you're definetely going to notice one after a while. I know that a good cream is expensive, but trust me, it's definetely worth buying.


----------

